# Winter water source for birds- good tip



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Put the water supply for garden birds in a silicone meat dish. This means that instead of having to chip ice from a container each morning you can simple twist the dish and the block of ice falls out.

I read about this last week in one of the papers. I've not priced them ( local Poundshop ?) so they might be very expensive and ours might end up with a silicone ice cube tray.

G


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Clever idea, I have seen some cheap silicone bakeware (cant remember where) but didnt buy it because I wondered if it would work but it would be fine for this


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I bought a blue 8 inch round cake " tin" in silicone from the local Poundshop ( for £1 !) and it works a treat. The ice actually falls out of it- no need to twist or shake. The birds seem quite happy with it.

Has anyone tried one of these cheap ones in the oven ? It would be perfect for the Remoska or van oven if I could be sure it wouldn't melt.

G


----------

